# Birth Announcement



## afoulk (Jul 26, 2010)

Announcing the last shetland foal for the year for our farm.

Sire Graham's Classic Entertainer

Dam Michigan's Eye Opener

It is a FILLY


----------



## Leeana (Jul 26, 2010)

Congratulations Arlene..


----------



## crponies (Jul 27, 2010)

Congratulations! She is precious, and I love her color.


----------



## Jill (Jul 27, 2010)

She's beautiful


----------



## minih (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice looking girl!


----------



## Ellen (Jul 27, 2010)

What a looker!


----------

